# Zylkene... any thoughts?



## Frenchyb09 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi  I was just wondering if there's anyone here who has any experience of Zylkene? I've been thinking about trying it for my collie boy. He has a lot of fear and 'Oh My God how do I cope with this????' issues, and gets himself quite stressed sometimes. He's MUCH better than he was when I first took him on and on a day to day basis he is very manageable, he runs and plays off lead every day, we have several dogs we walk with regularly and there are now quite a few people who he LOVES seeing and having snuggles with. In the next few months our living arrangements are going to change when I graduate from uni and although I will center the whole thing around keeping him calm and stress-free I was wondering if this might be worth trying. Thanks for any advice


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We used it for a while for our incredibly stressy/permanently anxious collie cross girl.

We were really surprised how well it worked, it was a very noticeable change. She calmed down a lot and seemed to be able to evaluate things better and was less likely to fly into a panic at completely random things.

Unfortunately after a while (several months) the effects started reducing and eventually it was no longer having any effect at all so we stopped using it.

For something specific like moving I would definitely give it a go. Also consider having a look at Adaptil, we've found that to be quite useful for reducing stress for specific events.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

i have been using Zylkene with ellie our rough collie she has been having problems with anxiety since december we went to the vet and he said we may never be able to find out what has suddenly caused the problems as she is 9 and not been like this before we were finding heartbreaking not being able to help her and myself someone who used to suffer panic attacks really could'nt cope seeing her like it. she was having one 450g capsule daily and after two weeks we cut it down to every other day and at the moment every third day and she is a completely different dog back to her old self thankfully. i hope this is of some use to you and hope you can get the results that we have best wishes:thumbsup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Frenchyb09 said:


> Hi  I was just wondering if there's anyone here who has any experience of Zylkene? I've been thinking about trying it for my collie boy. He has a lot of fear and 'Oh My God how do I cope with this????' issues, and gets himself quite stressed sometimes. He's MUCH better than he was when I first took him on and on a day to day basis he is very manageable, he runs and plays off lead every day, we have several dogs we walk with regularly and there are now quite a few people who he LOVES seeing and having snuggles with. In the next few months our living arrangements are going to change when I graduate from uni and although I will center the whole thing around keeping him calm and stress-free I was wondering if this might be worth trying. Thanks for any advice


If your dogs have fears, it might be worth looking at consultants who treat using the Bachs Rescue Remedies - I've seen results with them that verge on unbelievable if I hadn't witnessed them.

Safe Pets UK used to do email consultations - but I'm sure someone told me they had stopped now.

I've used Zylkene temporarily for my boys when the girls have been ready for mating - but TBH - it needs to build up in the system- and with a medium / large breed - it's not a particularly cheap long term solution.

ETA - Maybe you could drop them a line, and if they can't help - they may be able to point you in the direction of someone who can

http://safepetsuk.wordpress.com/about-safepets/

Other things people look at is the Skullcap and Valerian - but as I understand it - it can tend to make a dog believe their behaviour is acceptable.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I dish out Zylkene when fireworks are expected, and my dogs just doze through without any real upset. Without it, Ziggy would pant and shake for hours, once jamming herself so far under my desk she couldn't get out.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have never heard that using scullcap and valerian can help make a dog believe a behaviour is acceptable, there is certainly nothing I have come across in any papers?

Perhaps Swarthy you could post some links to where this has been identifed, by whom and when?

Zyklene is just a milk protein and you may find it cheaper to use products designed for humans which say they contain Lactium, Boots have Equilibrium, look at Womens Health counter.

Adaptil collars and plug ins use a different approach, pheremones.

You could also consider calming products which contain Magnesium and L-Tryptophan

Nupafeed Stressless - Magnesium supplement

http://www.nupafeed-uk.co.uk/dogs.htm?ac=DU5NQ-A

Phytopet Calm

Phytopet | Products | Product Details

Magicalm

MagiCalm for Naturally Calmer Dogs | VetVits Pet Health | Developed by Vets

Bach Flower remedies, herbs and homepathic treatments abound.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

i am pleased to read that zyklene had positive effects...it is as stated based on totally natural milk of mother type ingredients having a therefore calming i was told by my vet effect ...

but it is EXPENSIVE if dont longterm and it needs to be taken for 3 weeks vet said to have effects ...about 10 gbp per month if taken continually gets very pricey for sure depending on level of what pricey is to people...

my dog doesnt have general anxiety or fireworks fears but has to me sudden unexplainable as yet moments of massive stress and fear shaking trembling pushing hard against me panting...it is always inside the home i add...so something stresses her there...some noise on the tv...she does not like even the tv being put on to watch a film as i do occasionally...she rushes off to the bedroom if whining at me and pressing against me irritates me...i got fed up with stroking her to reassure her and vet said to stop that it was encouraging the shaking....

i put her on the Z thing for a month...as she does not have her panic attacks often i cant say if it had an effect or not....i dont watch films regularly no ! lol ! it is not just those sounds that set her off though...and maybe i should try something like Z word more regularly but the cost made me stop after one month. and not being good at thinking put a tablet in food crushed every day because my dog is very very fussy if she smells or notices any strange medicine like that in her food and wont eat it so i have to use special paste meats etc and try and distract her even to eat the dratted medicine ! lol ! 

ps i am taking note of the smokeybear alternatives now...so long as the preparation to give them is not onerous as i said i am irritable if i have to do time consuming food prep for myself like COOKING ! so my dogs ? well no i dont give them FASTFOOD MACDONALDS to make it easier for them lol !


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

I got this for our collie on the run up to fireworks night last year, I started giving her it 2 weeks before, it didn't have much effect on her to be honest, but every dogs different 
I was discussing it with my vet the other day when she was in for her booster, he recommended Bach remedies (rescue remedy) as it can be given as often as you see fit and works instantly, you can also give a couple of drops a day in with food, I'm going to get some for Skye, he says you can use it with other meds too  maybe worth you getting some to try it. If y google Bach remedy for dogs you can read about it.


----------



## Frenchyb09 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, will have a look into the alternatives and see how we get on


----------

